# Pigeon Rescue Turning into Nightmare



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

I have a white male homing pigeon, for whom my husband had built an aviary in our house. I wanted to get a hen so he wouldn't be lonely, and thought it would be nice if I could get one in need of rescue. 

I noticed an ad for a white homing pigeon online; the bird was living in the wild but was very tame, hanging around an office where people provided food. Unfortunately, since the bird was so tame he'd been injured by a child that threw a rock at him. I thought how great it would be if this bird was a female -- I could rescue a bird and get a companion for my own bird at the same time. The man who posted about the bird wasn't sure of the gender of the bird -- he felt it was a male but didn't know much about pigeons and couldn't be sure. I decided to take a chance and took the bird. 

Well, the bird is a male and my bird is shockingly vicious when I put the new bird in the aviary with him. I kept the bird in a smaller cage next to the aviary for the first couple of days so they could get to know one another first. I had actually thought my bird might tolerate a male bird since he was probably lonely, but it's really bad. I just took the poor new bird out of the aviary, with his beak open, shaking, and put him back in the smaller cage.

I'm not sure what to do. I can't keep him in the smaller cage long-term -- there's just not enough room. I've released him for periods of time in the room containing the aviary, but then it's a nightmare catching him when I need to leave the house (there's too much traffic in that area with my husband, daughter and dogs going through that room to go into the backyard to leave him there unmonitored.)

I'm starting to feel as if the bird would have been better off left where he was. What should I do?

Thanks,

LeeAnn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Leeann, 

How big is your aviary that your first pigeon is in? Perhaps you can divide it into two equal sides?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Leann,

It does sound like you have a couple of males there and male taking the aggressive "look here I am in charge here" role with the other male. 

I have 5 males and only one of them(Paris) "get along" well at a long rate of time. The others will pick their battles but usually settle them. One of my males,Tooter, has been in quarantine after being gone for over 7 months, so I can't tell with him yet, but I suspect he will tell the other guys that he is the king of the roost.

The only time my pigeons interact with one another is when I am close by and they are free flying, so their visits are supervised by one of us. 

I have an Indian fantail, Uchiwa, that would follow Beaksley aggressively and try and beat him up. He would peck back and wing slap, and he in turn would return the aggression, and then he would go someplace else. After a few months of being around, now they get along fairly well. 

Is there a way that you can separate the two males, but yet keep them close to one another? Some people put them in separate cages, next to one another, or install a temporary area in their loft or aviary and many times they get used to one another. Then too, some do not. 

Some pigeon owners just let the pigeons deal with their problems in a community type loft, but personally speaking, I could not subject my pigeons to that environment, after all mine are not racers, or breeders...they are my PETS, and will live their lives in a happy and safe environment.

I am sorry that you did not end up with what you expected.Hopefully this will help you.


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

Brad, 

Thanks for your response. It's 6 ft. long, 4 ft. wide and 8 ft. tall (it goes from the floor to the ceiling). It's really not big enough to divide in half on a permanent basis. 

LeeAnn


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

Victor,

I appreciate your insight. I do have the birds in separate enclosures and I'm not putting them together anymore -- the newer bird doesn't even try to stick up for himself -- he just tries to flee and it's wrong to subject him to that. I just don't see how I can confine this bird to a small cage after he's been living out in the open, and catching him is really stressful on both of us when I let him out to fly and then need to return him to the cage. 

LeeAnn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

When they are in separate cages, do both of them flair up and do the male strut? 

I am thinking that maybe the other one perhaps is a female and your other one is just overly aggressive to the one who may be possibly female? It seems odd that a male would not try to defend himself. 

I am wondering this, because my recent female blue bar rescue who is now non-releasable, is always approached by one of my male pigeons in a very aggressive manner, and she flees from him. Another male is a perfect gentleman around her. Just a though here.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

LeeAnnB said:


> Brad,
> 
> Thanks for your response. It's 6 ft. long, 4 ft. wide and 8 ft. tall (it goes from the floor to the ceiling). It's really not big enough to divide in half on a permanent basis.
> 
> LeeAnn



Hi LeeAnnB, 


That is not an 'Aviary'...that is a stationary, somewhat roomy 'Cage'...

The measurements you quote would indicate a volume of less than two hundred cubic feet...

Now, it could be a small 'Loft' I suppose, in some circles, but only IF the two to several Birds were all in it volentarily AND got along.

An Aviary would be twenty or fourty times that volume, or more...much more even...

My less-than-ideal indoor free-roam space here, for pre-release of rescued got-well Pigeons and others, is about 6,000 cubic feet, with a max of eight or ten free-roves at times, and I will say, it is a mite much with "ten' flying about...!

If I have a 'Bully Bird' in here it is a living "HELL" for all of us...

When no 'Bully Birds', it is all easy, casual, sociable and everyone is fine with it...Doves and Pigeons can get along in here with 'enough' room so no one gets bullied or cornered.

When I do get a 'Bully Bird' he gets his few days of HELL raising at most, then INTO a Cage for him till his release...it is simpy too dangerous, too chaotic, too much noise and endless Wing-explosions and fights, and no one includeing me gets any sleep!


Far as I know, 'Bully Birds' ( overly dominant males ) , whether single or with Mate, are simply impossible to acomidate if other Birds are in the same space...unless maybe the space was truely huge ad or had some order of what for them are cues signifing divisions of territory somehow...then, it might work, but one would have to see...


'Aviary' should mean plenty of room to fly for at least 20 feet in one direction or so, to my mind...or else they can not really excercise their Wings very well at all.

If I were to build one out of doors, it would be no smaller than 20 by 20 feet and twelve feet high...which would be about 4,800 cubic feet...and if I could, it would be more like 25 feet round, or 30 x 30 even, and 12 or more feet high inside.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

Victor,

I'd love to think that the new bird is a female! However, he has strutted in front of his own reflection in the mirror, so I'm pretty sure he's a male. He doesn't strut in front of the other bird, though. I think he's just too intimidated by the other bird to do that. 

Phil, I'll stop calling it an aviary.

LeeAnn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi LeeAnn, 


Build an Aviary!


Plant things in it and around it, plant a Garden in it even, and let it's shade help the Garden...it can be a kind of Arboretum...

There are lots of ways to do it...and to get a lot out of it in addition to offering a sanctuary for various Birds...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

LeeAnnB said:


> I think he's just too intimidated by the other bird to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> LeeAnn


Please try to keep them separated but close to each other for several days and then try to put them together for short periods and see what happens. At least you can try. If you do not get results, short of keeping them permanently separated, the only recourse is to try and adopt the other one away. But that should only be a last resort solution if you absolutely have to do it. Just my opinion. 

It is late...good night for now. Nice talking to you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi LeeAnn,

It would be sad to release such a tame bird, but perhaps you could swap the new male for a hen? That way they might all end up happy.

I don't want to sound negative and I hope that my own experience of white pigeons is unique:

I have quite a large aviary, housing about 76 or more pigeons. The males have their territorial moments and usually settle down after as little as a few minutes of posturing, but the white males are so continuously aggressive to each other that I am busy making plans to rehome them in a sanctuary where they would have loads and loads of room so less cause for fights. 

It seems to me that when there is a territorrial fight they just don't seem able to give in and agree that the pecking order has been established. They just keep at it hammer and tongs! And they have managed to inflict eye and beak injuries on each other.

Getting them each a hen might calm then down, but the white hens in my aviary are notoriously promiscuous, flitting between nests and creating even more trouble between the white males. The white males that have mated with ordinary ferals seem to be a lot calmer. 

Cynthia


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Of course they're trouble. They are blonde!!!!


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

Cynthia, Your observations of white pigeons really strike a chord with me! I thought mine would establish his dominance and that would be that, but he just can't seem to control himself. Thanks so much for posting, because it is in line with what I've been experiencing (not only with this bird but another white male I had). If I do wind up getting a hen, is there a risk that my bird will be as vicious to her as he is to the new bird? Would it help if I got another white one that could possibly hold her own with him? Or perhaps he'd be better off as an "only bird"?

Victor, Thanks so much again. Right now, I'm feeling very pessimistic about the chances of these two birds becoming compatible. It was quite a shock to see the new bird shaking like a leaf -- I feel terrible. (He's resting peacefully now, however.)

Phil, my bird is definitely a bully! I don't think the idea of constructing a aviary in the backyard would fly with my husband. He would be the one doing the work because I'm hopeless with tools, and he had a hard enough time with the current enclosure -- he actually had an enormous "bird tray" made at a plastics company for the bottom of the cage which we can slide out, take outside and hose off. The way the ledges and perches are situated in the enclosure means the birds make maximum use of the available space, and they actually do fly in there, from the top perch near the ceiling, to the ledges half-way up against the walls and down to the floor. I'll have to post a picture. He's also very particular about the landscaping in the backyard. 

LeeAnn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Of course they're trouble. They are blonde!!!!


LOL, Alvin! They are certainly not brunnetes.

The other day I was watching Wennity, a tiny fantail that is mated with Reg (injured eye). Right under poor Reg's beak she went over to Chubby Checker (a mealy who already has two wives), stuck her head under him and spent the morning cooing enthusiastically and doing graceful fan dances. Then she returned to Reg and her nest, layed an egg and shared the incubation duties with him while she flirted and exchanged food with Chubby during her breaks.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lee Ann,

None of my white pigeons are rough with the hens. Unfaithful, maybe, but never rough.

It is quite common to see a white or partially white hen sauntering around the aviary with two males forming a V behind her, neither of them driving her (though both may have been intermittent mates), just turning when the hen turns. The white hens tend to wind the males round their little flight feathers.

The most devoted couple in my aviary are the largest white male (Crystal) and his tiny, almost deformed checker mate (Gonzo). He is always incredibly gentle with her.

Cynthia


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

Cynthia, 

It's reassuring to hear that the white male pigeons tend to be gentle with the hens. I should have just gotten a bird I knew for sure was a hen to begin with! 

LeeAnn


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LeeAnn,

I'm sorry to hear about the situation with your male bird. He sounds very dominent and him being the BIG cheese for so long and then bringing in a newcomer, who is sweet and less then wanting to defend himself, is not a recipe for peace and tranquility in the loft. As already mentioned, it would be wise to trade this sweety for a HEN, if you can't handle more then 2 birds.
I hate to see this one lose its home though, for me, it would be easier just to accomodate the males with a few more females, if you had the room.

As mentioned, having a loft with about 50 pigeons, you don't really have to worry about having any bully's as there are enough birds to handle the attention of one aggessive bird, so no one gets picked on. 

I hope you can get this resolved.


Cynthia,

You really have some characters in your loft, a regular soap opera. I had to laugh when I read your posts.  I have one hen, Snow White, who actually finally found a mate,Thomas (Reti's rescue, white king) and has settled, but before she would flirt and flirt with my already mated male, Hamilton. She has adored him for years and flirted, but wouldn't mind the occasional fling, either. I also had another white bird, Susha, a rescue, who also flirted with Hamilton unrelentlessly too, and she would try to pick and preen him everywhere he went, with no response.

My other white bird, Gorgeous, (another bird from Reti), had never been inclined to flirt and has never showed any interest in any males, until recently and she is now mated.

That is my experience with white hens, they are unrelentless in their pursuet, once they decide who they want for a mate.


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

I let the new bird out and now he's sitting peacefully on top of his cage. The white one is inside his enclosure. Treesa, if it were up to me I'd probably keep several pigeons -- my association with them began 7 years ago when I rescued what I thought was a white dove from the street and I've found they are indeed addictive. 

My husband thinks I'm a little crazy when it comes to these birds, and really doesn't want more than a couple. Also, I realized, after writing the long explanation about how he would be the one building an aviary in our backyard, that it's not even an option -- the city I live in prohibits pigeon lofts. I was speaking to a man recently who lives in my town and races pigeons and he was surprised I had my birds here -- he keeps his in the next city over. However, I don't think keeping a couple of pet birds in the house is an issue. 

I really like this new bird -- he's a lovely, gentle fellow, grizzle in color. He's actually a more likeable bird than the one I have! He's a smart little guy, too, I think he already realizes I'm a friend. 

He's a good little Homer -- he was taken twice before by other people from the offices where he was living (this was arranged for by a man who worked and cared for the bird at his office and was concerned about him) -- once he was put in an aviary with some doves for a few months and managed to escape and flew right back to the office. The second time, no more than two hours after pick-up, he got away and again flew right back to the office. He traveled about 20 miles to return to where he came from. I have no doubt that if he got out again he would fly straight for his old office building. Now he's 100 miles away, however, so I have to be very careful.

He's starting to adjust to our home and us. If he and the white one had gotten along well together, I might have pushed for the idea of simply getting them both mates, but under the current conditions, I'm not sure it would be a good idea. I'm afraid having a mate could really send the white one off the deep end in terms of his aggression towards other birds.

LeeAnn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi LeeAnn, 

Technically, your indoor and exhisting aviary is big enough for two pigeons...even if it was divided in two. This still leaves enough room for each bird to fly, flap and move around comfortably. Maybe with not as much space as the one pigeon has now with the whole run of the coop but enough still. Of course I don't know how your aviary is set up, in what position and how you access it. I was thinking you could divide it in two so that you're left with 2 sections, each 3' X 4' up to the ceiling.

I'm just trying to help as well and since now it seems that you're bonding to this new birds so quickly. It's hard to place pigeons into loving, caring homes as it is . If you are dedicated to your pet pigeons, I see this working just fine. You could also take them out individually for more free flight time in a safe room for a couple of hours a day if you so wished.

It's up to you though and you have to feel comfortable and do what you feel is best

Good luck.


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

Brad, I know you're just trying to help, and I really appreciate all the advice I've gotten on this! If I separated the birds, wouldn't the remaining space be too small to get two hens as well? The space seems perfect for two birds. I'm attaching some photos of the bird cage and the birds. 

The one of them together was taken when I still had hope they could learn to like each other. Then, my daughter needed me, and when I left the white one seized his opportunity and really went after the new one. 

The last photo was taken of the bird this morning. He's got the run of the laundry room, where the bird cage is located, while the other bird is in the enclosure. I can do this today because my husband and daughter are away and the dogs are in the backyard. I took a tip from Victor from another thread in which he said that when his birds are loose, he simply puts newspaper under the spot where they're roosting.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LeeAnnB said:


> Brad, I know you're just trying to help, and I really appreciate all the advice I've gotten on this! If I separated the birds, wouldn't the remaining space be too small to get two hens as well? The space seems perfect for two birds.



Hi LeeAnn,

Well, I was kind of going on the idea that you would only have the two (male) birds housed in your aviary...forget the mate(s)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi LeeAnn,

How is your pigeon dilemma going?


----------



## LeeAnnB (Jun 1, 2003)

Brad and Victor, thanks for your concern for the new bird! There will be a happy ending to the story for all involved, I think. I'm very fortunate in that there's someone who lives about two hours away from me who does pigeon rescue. She will take the Homer and has offered a hen in exchange. I believe she posts on this board as well. 

I've wormed the birds and sprayed them with Scalex, and am giving them probiotics in their water. The grizzle Homer (new bird) roosts outside the bird enclosure, and he and my bird periodically taunt each other. Sometimes my bird will fly in a Hannibal Lector style rage for the mesh of his cage, trying to get at the "intruder". I have newspaper all over the floor of the laundry room and have been trying to keep my three year old from stepping in the bird poop. I think we'll all sleep better once the bird exchange has taken place!

LeeAnn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LeeAnnB said:


> Brad and Victor, thanks for your concern for the new bird! There will be a happy ending to the story for all involved, I think. I'm very fortunate in that there's someone who lives about two hours away from me who does pigeon rescue. She will take the Homer and has offered a hen in exchange. I believe she posts on this board as well.
> 
> 
> LeeAnn



Hi LeeAnn, 

That's wonderful news then....a very good solution to your problem!!! Keep us posted on the "exchange"


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

LeeAnnB said:


> I have a white male homing pigeon, for whom my husband had built an aviary in our house. I wanted to get a hen so he wouldn't be lonely, and thought it would be nice if I could get one in need of rescue.
> 
> I noticed an ad for a white homing pigeon online; the bird was living in the wild but was very tame, hanging around an office where people provided food. Unfortunately, since the bird was so tame he'd been injured by a child that threw a rock at him. I thought how great it would be if this bird was a female -- I could rescue a bird and get a companion for my own bird at the same time. The man who posted about the bird wasn't sure of the gender of the bird -- he felt it was a male but didn't know much about pigeons and couldn't be sure. I decided to take a chance and took the bird.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.


----------

